# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  GAME BIRD PHOTO COMP . GO FETCH !

## Munsey

Anyone keen on a fun photo  comp ? , similar to last years one ( brace yourself or something run by @Tim Allen).  I will try scratch up some prizes . The Theme of "GO FETCH" , can be anything as long as its while game bird hunting , doesn't have to be a dog either , you could swim out yourself , nudity could be rewarded  :Psmiley: ?  or not :XD:  ? .  Post a like if your keen , 10 likes and we will run it ???? .

----------


## jakewire

Might be a bit of fun

----------


## Munsey

EeeBees kindly donated one of her '' world  famous lanyards'' to the "prize Stash " Thanks :Have A Nice Day: . Enough likes so we should do it .  Not sure how long to run it for ? . 2 months ? to 30th June , gives southern hunters a couple of weeks on uplands  , and not to long to rub salt into wounds of some  Northerners with short season. :XD:   Any other Ideas/changes or input go for it . Any Donations of any thing gladly accepted Pm or post direct here . 
 Good luck , happy snapping  :Yuush:

----------


## Wildman

End of June I reckon.

----------


## Gapped axe

freekin brillent

----------


## jakewire

I'll start with a some of the Wirehair today, I did a whole sequence of the entire retrieve but will post these four.
Cell phone so please excuse.
Duck

permission to go

Coming back

Nearly at the hand over

----------


## jakewire

How do you rotate the damn pictures

----------


## Munsey

.

----------


## gsp follower

> nudity could be rewarded


could you amend that munsey to young female nudity maybe rewarded :Wink: 
wish i had a contender but notthing new yet :ORLY:

----------


## Beaker

Young is a  subjective measure, @Rushy or maca, that could mean 92, or older.

----------


## mawzer308

Rocco worked very well this weekend. Top photo didn't turn out too bad for a phone pic.

----------


## gsp follower

> Young is a  subjective measure, @Rushy or maca, that could mean 92, or older.


well formed female nudity then beaker :Wink: 
i shudder to think what nude or semi nude pics of kotuku or i retrieving birds might do to fragile phyche,s.
could set waterfowling back 20 years :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Munsey

Another prize has been kindly donated , hand etched glass by Te ferrairri . Nice one thanks  :Cool: .

----------


## EeeBees

> Another prize has been kindly donated , hand etched glass by Te ferrairri . Nice one thanks .


That would be such a cool prize...

----------


## Munsey

> That would be such a cool prize...


I'm now  seriously thinking to start a fake profile so I can enter  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

Mine don't fetch  :Sad:  They will however tell you where it is.........alive or dead

----------


## gsp follower

> Mine don't fetch  They will however tell you where it is.........alive or dead


my new one will tell you where to go and how to get there :Wink:

----------


## K95

First retrieve of the year.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## gsp follower

is it just a misnomer or are you guys taking more mature drakes this year??

----------


## Beaker

> my new one will tell you where to go and how to get there


Wouldnt happen to be female by any chance?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> is it just a misnomer or are you guys taking more mature drakes this year??


we got probably 2/3rds drakes this opening and that wasnt really targetting them, jsut seems to be a lot more around. The single drakes always come straight in so that probably doesnt help them

----------


## Dundee

We had one drake again tonight hit the water,some good calling brought him in after he circled the pond a few times.

----------


## gsp follower

> Wouldnt happen to be female by any chance?


no beaker just a spoiled poorly socialized over aggresive male crossbreed with a bit of ability.
 but more attitude than could prove good for a long life.

----------


## Woody

My GWP "Burl" on the job opening morning.

----------


## Woody

My GWP Burl retrieving a banded mallard hen. Lots of aquatic nasty stinging nettle here.

----------


## Munsey

Some awesome photos so far . We need more please . A couple of mentions letting the pointers & cocker breeds down  :Have A Nice Day:  @Pointer @upnorthuplander don't tell me you haven't shot any Ducks  or Roosters .  :Sad: Will pick on more of you lot in the next few weeks

----------


## Pointer

> @Pointer @upnorth uplander don't tell me you haven't shot any Ducks  or Roosters


Munsey, I haven't shot any ducks or roosters  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Except this one. Terrible phone picture taken in between showers this morning



Ubiquitous Basil, AKA Seekein Word of Honour

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Munsey

> Munsey, I haven't shot any ducks or roosters


You might have too walk further than your letter box ? probably not much further though  :Wink: . Don't make me have  come up with my Camera  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

I haven't shot that spot at all Munsey, in fact I haven't been out at all this year. I can't go to far as my Wife and I are expecting a delivery from the stork soon

----------


## Munsey

> I haven't shot that spot at all Munsey, in fact I haven't been out at all this year. I can't go to far as my Wife and I are expecting a delivery from the stork soon


 :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> I can't go to far as my Wife and I are expecting a delivery from the stork soon


Congratulations Pointer.

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Rushy. Shoot the dogs and sell the guns, here comes fatherhood  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Rushy. Shoot the dogs and sell the guns, here comes fatherhood


Pace yourself Pointer.  Just hold back and wait. In a while the son or daughter you have is going to be asking you how.

----------


## GSP



----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 50176


What a prick :Grin:

----------


## mawzer308



----------


## Ross Nolan



----------


## Dundee

Is that a remote controlled dog?

----------


## Ross Nolan

Yeah.

She is a machine.

----------


## kawhia

not much to look at but for those that run pointing dogs it's a great sight to find after losing contact for a bit, i don't use them gay bells so it can be a little bit of a mission finding them at times.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Munsey ,i will shoot something soon. Book your flights bro. Aupouri forest is now in Iwi hands bro & guess who's Iwi.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@mikee, same applies to you

----------


## mikee

> @mikee, same applies to you


Thank you for the kind offer, nearly convinced to get the truck on the ferry and go for that 'overseas trip"   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

> Thank you for the kind offer, nearly convinced to get the truck on the ferry and go for that 'overseas trip"


Do it, awesome part of the country.

----------


## Pointer

Beats whinging to me Mikee - there's your offer to grab Munsey and go on a northern pheasant safari. Uplanders spots then mine

----------


## teFerrarri

@ MIKEE  get  your A into G BOY! What are ya ditherin for?

----------


## Rushy

> Aupouri forest is now in Iwi hands bro & guess who's Iwi.


Sup cuz?

----------


## Munsey

Sorry Iv been Slack arse  :36 1 7: . Will run it till end of this month . Get your last entries in please .

----------


## Dundee

Game bird season finished here but these feckers are game all season. :Grin: 

Mother and son with double retrieve

----------


## Munsey

Last Weekend for the Ducks & this( not very well run  :Have A Nice Day: ) photo comp . Don't forget your cameras if you going out for the last hit on them Ducks . Im Out Saturday & Sunday 3am start so nighty night & more photos please  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Nighty night

----------


## Munsey

Dog went well considering how cold it was (poor dog had Ice forming on his jacket ) .One Heavy duck needing double act .  :Wink:

----------


## FatLabrador

Go
Last weekend took the dog and gun for a walk. Fired one shot and some how got  this fast one out of his 60 other friends sure did taste good

----------


## Woody

The 2016 season is almost over and while we still sorely miss our great old GWP mate who passed away Dec 2015, Burl (now 10 years GWP) and I have had the additional excitement in the latter part of this season of introducing our new apprentice GWP to the wonders of hunting and the outdoors.

There follows a few highlights of Thor's first season and a couple of memorable retrieves. Thor was whelped on 6th April 2016 and like Burl is a purebred GWP. Burl has been remarkably patient with this pup and I have been able to utilize him in demonstrating work to the pup. Thor is now making short retrieves of dummies by swimming as well. 


This rooster comprised an interesting hunt. It was the Saturday of the big blow and snowstorm. I looked around for a partially sheltered gully in mid Kaingaroa forest where I had previously located quail. There was no sign anywhere so we wandered about 300metres up an adjacent valley with 20ft high trees either side. Burl pointed a hen pheasant and then flushed it. I suspected there would be a rooster somewhere abouts and as there was no other sign of life in the poor weather conditions decided to just hang about and listen. 20 minutes later we heard a cock bird crow down valley more or less where we had come from. We dawdled back down there until breaking out into younger pines with no more scent or sign. I headed north up a small track. After maybe 200 metres Burl went on point in the border between young and old trees. I could move nowhere and just had to hope that when the bird broke out, that I might get a shot. he did break out and flew right along a ridgeline 40 m in front over the young trees. The time was extremely short but luckily the 20 ga 7's found the mark . Burl now had an awful job ahead to retrieve to find and bring back that bird through stiff blackberry and fern all intergrown. He is a large dog of 40 kg.
Pup Thor stayed with me until Burl arrived at the edge of the blackberry pushing the bird through the last barrier at my feet where I was able to pick it up while he extricated himself. Good boy!

----------


## Woody

Burl completes his retrieve in professional style.


The next pic is of the pup and old dog savoring the hunt.

Burl thought this was pretty cool and since his retrieve training on various dummies had been going well I decided to toss the bird up the track for him. The next pic shows Thor learning to pick up a bigger heavier  REAL bird than he had experienced with "pretend ones"

He is exactly 4 months old here and retrieved the bird to my hand after figuring out how to get his mouth around it's chest. He just loved the scent of this fresh bird and up till now had only "sight pointed" small birds around home, but not properly "Scent pointed"

----------


## Woody

On  Monday 22nd August we decided to go hunt an old riverbed where metal had been extracted and had lots of good close but workable cover. I really wanted to find somewhere for pup that did not have quite as difficult cover as blackberry infested too high trees and where I knew a few quail always hung about. Not productive enough for most hunters to bother about, but I only wanted one workable covey. After a few hours working the area and virtually almost back at my vehicle old Burl went on point and roaded very slowly maintaining the point. Pup was 3 yards behind Burl and honoured the point all the way. The roading was so slow I was able to stroke each dogs back in turn and keep pup very calm. After perhaps 25 metres Burl locked up with a dense thicket in front of him and beyond that an abrupt drop into the riverbed. Not wanting to disturb the point of either dog, especially pup, I waited. We all three waited until finally the covey of quail broke out. Luckily I managed to drop one with the beretta 20ga and immediately had to contain an over enthusiastic Burl from going in to retrieve it.  I sat pup down and threw a small pebble in to where the bird fell and then gave Thor the fetch command. The bird was down a hole in quite dense cover and he had to circle about for a minute or two to zero in on it with his nose, first pointing it and then with a further fetch command prompt from me he picked it out of the hole and retrieved it to hand. I was able to take a small movie of this very special event and have extracted a couple of still from that movie. Thor is not gun shy (that was a much earlier training series) so this delightful series of actions has culminated in a pup that can honour a point, road, find and retrieve a bird shot over him. 
   Needless to say I am very proud of what this pup has achieved in his 4 1/2 month life ---so far  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

@Munsey, how we going with the results on this? :Grin:    Lanyard just needs finishing off... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> @Munsey, how we going with the results on this?   Lanyard just needs finishing off...


 I have PM You

----------

